# Germany: Koln goes bankrupt



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Surprising news in Germany where Bundesliga powerhouse Koln 99ers has announced this tuesday that it would go bankrupt and cease activities. Its future in the ULEB Cup and in the domestic league is unsure.

The club's boss Walter Putz said the team's main sponsor could not fill their financial agreement, and that he has informed its employees and players as well as the German federation and ULEB. The German federation will have to decide whether last year's Cup winner can continue playing in the domestic league. 

Koln's notable players :

Derek Raivio (USA,23,PG)
Derrick Byars (USA,23, SF)
Aleksandar Nadjfeji (Serbia,31,SF/PF)
Toby Bailey (USA,32,SG) 
Milko Belica (Serbia,23,PF)
Immanuel McElroy (USA,27,PG/SG)
Misan Nikagbatse (Germany,25,SG)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

WOW, I didn't see that coming at all. Who was their main sponsor?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rhein Energy was their sponsor up until this season, then they ended their sponsorship and the club was in financial trouble since, now it might be the end. I hope not, but it's not looking good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What happens to the players?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The players said they will be ready for the next game on Saturday, but most of them are on transfer market already.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It stinks to see a good time disappear like this.


----------

